

Crowdfunding campaign aims to put a 30-second NASA commercial in movie theaters - SparksZilla
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/26/4150840/crowdfunding-campaign-30-second-nasa-commercial-movies

======
changdizzle
It says $33,000 to show in 50 movie theaters across America for 8 weeks - I
always thought that in-theater advertising would cost more.

Also, I believe this is an ad that's played before the actual 'trailers' start
-- when the least amount of people are in the theater. Nevertheless, a great
cause - donated!

